# Are there any live plant species that will work with a undergravel filter?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jsut wondering what low light plants work with a UGF system? 

Prefer one that is not too crazy on the roots to jam up the UGF. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Perhaps Java Fern, Anubias sp., or mosses? These would be plants that would not need to be rooted in the substrate...

Why would you want to use a UGF anyway?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah.. why are you even considering UGF?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

My current 5.5gal has a UGF in it. I got it with the tank at the time to use air powered water movement via a UGF to minimize equipment and powerheads then. Now a days I'm shifting over to HOB's. Also at that time I had thoughts of it being a breeding tank later thus the UGF to help save fry from getting inhaled into the HIT filter I had then.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe you want to consider using a sponge filter instead. The problem with UGF is frequent needs for cleaning to maintain efficiency, and it's a lot easier to clean the sponge filter.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Maybe you want to consider using a sponge filter instead. The problem with UGF is frequent needs for cleaning to maintain efficiency, and it's a lot easier to clean the sponge filter.


I'm looking into sponge filters now. I DIY'ed one and going to see how well it works for now. When I aquire some more parts I'm looking into Sunstars canister DIY with a sponge filter mod and return spray bar for added aeration.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Perhaps Java Fern, Anubias sp., or mosses? These would be plants that would not need to be rooted in the substrate...
> 
> Why would you want to use a UGF anyway?


Thanks looking into reading up more into them now. I noticed some what I assume are trumpet snails inside the java ferns I have. Read that they also dig into the substrate to aerate roots, clear out debris, and help keep the substrate flowing. At least that's what I read online.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Trumpet snails will dig through the substrate, but only about the top 1.5" for the larger ones.

As mentioned, the problem with UGFs is the detrius build up and maintenance. Can I suggest you run it in reverse, forcin water through it to keep detrius suspended and use a filter to catch the debris?

And for plants, I'd avoid anubiases, unless you're going to be diligent about cutting the roots - as they grow downards they will grow into the substrate and spread out. 
My suggestion would be mosses, liverworts, ferns and floating plants  Or you could keep plants with limited root systems in pots that can be easliy removed and won't grow into the UGF.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Speaking of pots. Where can I findthose really small net pots?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

wouldn't the rooted plants just grow down into the gunk that needs cleaning and use that as fertilizer? i've heard of people having great success growing all sorts of rooted plants with ugf.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Say can Java Moss root into substrate (gravel right now on the UGF tank) if it grows long enough to hang low on the substrate?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

it can't have the riozome covered but i guess if it's tied to something low the roots could theoretically grow into the subterate

edit: i misread that...i thought it said java fern. moss will not root into the gravel but it may attatch itself to the top of the gravel and spread out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Say can Java Moss root into substrate (gravel right now on the UGF tank) if it grows long enough to hang low on the substrate?


Yes, they can root into the substrate even if they are (say) attached to a piece of driftwood provided they are "low hanging".

Anubias can also do the same.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I doubt Java Moss will root into the substrate. Java Moss doesn't have distinctive root or rhizomes, so it will just attach to the surface of whatever it can reach onto.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

conix67 said:


> I doubt Java Moss will root into the substrate. Java Moss doesn't have distinctive root or rhizomes, so it will just attach to the surface of whatever it can reach onto.


 My mistake. I read it as Java *Fern*.


----------

